# Duck / Goose Kebob's



## sparky (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a good one I have had a couple of times.............

Duck / Goose Kebob's

Soak breast for 24 hours in salt water marinade to remove bloodshot, then cut away all bloodshot affected parts. 
Perforate the breast repeatedly with a fork, and then cube them up into small pieces.
Put breast meat into a bowl, cover with herbs, spices, and Italian salad dressing, mix well, cover bowl, and refrigerate for 48 hours. Stir up the mix at least once during the marinating time.
Cut up green pepper (or red) onions, mushrooms (whatever you like) and take a pound of bacon and cut it into chunks and wrap the pieces of meat in it. 
Make up your shish kebobs, go heavy on the bacon... the fat helps add flavor. Barbecue! DO NOT OVERCOOK.... it is easy to do. The meat should be a little bit pink inside.


----------

